
Is Stack Overflow Accessible in China? - Jarred
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/267715/is-stack-overflow-accessible-in-china/288497#288497
======
icyzhao
Yes, I believe it is. Looking at a survey from Stackoverflow. China actually
has a good amount developers access stack overflow. As far as I know. people
use VPN to access it whenever possible.
[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2018/](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2018/)

there's also a similar Chinese stack overflow which also has a very good
reputation among Chinese developers and it's been widely used. It's called
思否（sifou） [http://segmentfault.com/](http://segmentfault.com/)

